# The British Ranger ?



## Fairfielder (Oct 11, 2007)

This ship was launched in 1948 from the Harland and Wolff yard on the Clyde. It was a BP tankers VLCC. I am keen to find out more about this vessel, especially about her launch.

Anyone have any ideas about where to start looking ?


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have a picture of this one, however:

From the Clydebuilt database:

mv BRITISH RANGER
built by Harland & Wolff Ltd Govan,
Yard No 1362G
Engines by Harland & Wolff Glasgow / Burmeister & WainLast Name: CLYDE RANGER (19570
Port of Registry: London
Propulsion: Diesel.
Launched: Thursday, 11 December 1947
Built: 1948
Ship Type: Tanker
Tonnage: 8574 grt | 4798 nrt | 12344 dwt
Length: 489 feet
Breadth: 62 feet
Draught: 27 feet
Owner History:
British Tanker Company London
1957 Clyde Tanker Company
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 01/03/1963

Did you know about the database? You can find it at: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/
It basically has details of every Clydebuilt ship since the early 19th century.

There was a later British Ranger which was built in the mid 70s in Japan and she was a VLCC. Was that the one you're after or the much smaller Clydebuilt version?


----------



## Fairfielder (Oct 11, 2007)

I did indeed confuse the two ships. It is the original I am interested in, especially its launch.

I was speaking to an elderly gentleman who worked on the construction of this vessel and I am now trying to find out details about its launch. It seems that there is a connection between the ships name and Glasgow Rangers. It is this link I am keen to explore.


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

No such team old bean...the Glasgow based team of which you speak is 
" The Rangers Football Club"

Did BP have other Ships named after football teams?

A


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Fairfielder,

My late father joined this ship as QM and according to the dates I have, he must have taken her to sea for the first time. Below is a link to a photo in the SN gallery after she was renamed CLYDE RANGER.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=81769

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=60563

Regards


----------



## Fairfielder (Oct 11, 2007)

agentroadrunner said:


> No such team old bean...the Glasgow based team of which you speak is
> " The Rangers Football Club"
> 
> Did BP have other Ships named after football teams?
> ...



Very true (Thumb) But when describing them to people who may have no interest in football or are from other parts of the world, describing them as Glasgow Rangers helps IMHO.


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

I know what you're saying but I always like to hear their proper name used...it's a habit of mine to question the "Glasgow" bit!!!

I just wondered if it was naming policy to call the ships after football teams as it would seem strange to call one after The Rangers otherwise. ( unless the boss was a bluenose!!! ) (Thumb) 

A


----------



## Fairfielder (Oct 11, 2007)

agentroadrunner said:


> I know what you're saying but I always like to hear their proper name used...it's a habit of mine to question the "Glasgow" bit!!!
> 
> I just wondered if it was naming policy to call the ships after football teams as it would seem strange to call one after The Rangers otherwise. ( unless the boss was a bluenose!!! ) (Thumb)
> 
> A


I have been told of the Scientist, Guardian, Crusader and Power. Have yet to hear any other football club names. Would H&W have a say in the name, or would that be purely down to BP ?


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's unlikely that the yard would have input. BP alone probably picked the names. 

A


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's details of the launch from The Times
http://tinyurl.com/22833v

There does seem to be a connection with the "Glasgow" Rangers F.C. (sorry, but that's the name quoted in the article).

Martin


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah but it's wrong! (MAD) 

Obviously a connection between the ship and RFC but whether the name was chosen for that reason is not made clear in the article.

Perhaps the link between the local team and the ships name was just picked up by the yard management / staff and notified to BP who decided to make a thing of it. 

A


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

But it _can't_ be wrong - it's in the newspaper!


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

melliget said:


> But it _can't_ be wrong - it's in the newspaper!


"London bus found on Moon" - enough said!!! (Jester) 

A


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

agentroadrunner said:


> Obviously a connection between the ship and RFC but whether the name was chosen for that reason is not made clear in the article.Perhaps the link between the local team and the ships name was just picked up by the yard management / staff and notified to BP who decided to make a thing of it.A


For a while the Clyde Ranger was sailing with Clyde v Rangers painted on the bow.


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

captkenn said:


> For a while the Clyde Ranger was sailing with Clyde v Rangers painted on the bow.


 Who was a naughty boy then?


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Sarky Cut said:


> Who was a naughty boy then?


Not I! -- I was the Third Mate.


----------



## Fairfielder (Oct 11, 2007)

melliget said:


> Here's details of the launch from The Times
> http://tinyurl.com/22833v
> 
> There does seem to be a connection with the "Glasgow" Rangers F.C. (sorry, but that's the name quoted in the article).
> ...


Thank you so much, what a find. You are going to make an old man very happy (Thumb)


----------

